# My first attempt at a Valentines Dinner...



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well...tonight I decided to cook for us instead of fighting lines at restaraunts and whatnot. Started off with a nice lil appetizer. Tequila Lime Shrimp...accompanied by some Pinot Grigio (wow first time trying this wine....definately would like to find some better quality Pinot Grigio as this was wonderful). Next was another shrimp appetizer we wanted to try...some sesame shrimp that were so damn good we ate them before we could take a pic. Our main course was something I had been wanting to try to cook for a while now. Some Hawaiian BBQ Ribeye! And boy did that beef come out AMAZING! Will probably cook some more in the next few days. Finally we finished desert with something Ashley made for us. White and Regular chocolate covered strawberries accompanied by some Fonseca Bin no 27 Port wine....what a night!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks great Mike,my wife did that flank steak Dr.Pepper thing.It was awsome to be sure...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

looks like a great night.
thanks for sharing.

dam, now I am hungry again.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Dammit, Mike...I'll be home in a few months...you can cook for me then!  Nicely done!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Someone doesn't like broccoli? Sounds like a great dinner, and would like to know more about the Hawaiian BBQ Recipe.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mike, that is very romantic. You most likely made her day.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice meal. Good work!

Check out Kris Pinot Grigio, it is a very nice Pinot from Italy and only around $12 a bottle. I don't know anyone who dosen't like it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Ribeye and pineapple--I don't know if that's working for me. But it looks and sounds like you had a great dinner.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Well Mike, I got to tell you.....I've been a cook for over 21 years and got tired of it and went on. But damn your wife should be very proud of you that is a nice looking meal. And at 22 maybe 23 years old just out of school, if you dont have a good paying job, just look at that food and go be a cook DAMN.........Nice Job:ss


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

great lookin meal, you seem to be darn good at cooking, especially crawfish... mmmmm  but that is an awesome valentine's day meal right there.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice job Mikey. It all looks tastey. 

Homemade is better than going out. Looks like you guys had a good night.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Where's the cigars?

Good job.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Great looking meal. I cooked sauteed shrimp and bourbon steak with Brussels Sprouts for our dinner.

Lets just say it paid off in the end.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks amazing! The SHRIMP :dr


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Ribeye and pineapple--I don't know if that's working for me. But it looks and sounds like you had a great dinner.


They are awesome bro. Marinate them in apple cider, soy sauce, pineapple juice, add some sugar and garlic and ginger...and thats about it...and your set! I grilled themn for a bit, then put them in some foil and added some more marinade and let them cook inside the marinade...at the end, grill a couple pineapple slices and throw them on top of the steaks for a sec, and you are good to go.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice Mike!


----------

